# High SEER capacity derating at 100F



## doggone (Oct 10, 2011)

I have seen some DOE reports with data that would suggesxt that the new high SEER( over 16) units do suffer a larger drop off in actual cooling due to the undersized compressors they must use to get that high rating at the 82F SEER test.

Since I live in a place where almost the entire summer is 100F plus this is relevant to me.

So if I have an older SEER 10 or 12 unit will it cool better at 100F than a newer SER 16 to 18 at the same 100F?


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

Compare the manufactures extended data on both systems and you tell us.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

It is essential to understand why the local weather environment dictates what SEER level air conditioning equipment you should choose.!


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

doggone said:


> So if I have an older SEER 10 or 12 unit will it cool better at 100F than a newer SER 16 to 18 at the same 100F?


Not really. R410A does have much capacity/efficiency loss, until condensing temp reaches 135F.


----------

